# [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 - Schattig Kühl



## Jarafi (30. September 2013)

*[Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 - Schattig Kühl*

*Review*​ 


*be quiet!
*​ 

*Shadow Rock 2
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *be quiet!* für das Sample!​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
    Be quiet! ist mittlerweile nicht nur für ihre leisen und effizienten Netzteile oder ihre sehr leisen Lüfter bekannt geworden, sondern hat sich auch auf den Kühlermarkt mit diversen CPU-Kühlern einen ‚leisen’ Namen gemacht.
  Egal ob es um Schwergewichte in Doppelturmkühlerbauweise wie der Dark Rock PRO 2 geht oder kleinere Varianten wie diejenigen aus der Shadow Rock Serie.
  Genau die letztere Serie „Shadow Rock  hat mit dem Shadow Rock 2 nun einen neuen Kühler erhalten.
  Be quiet! hat bei diesem Kühler nicht nur auf den schwarzen Anstrich verzichtet, wie es bisher bei ihren Tower-Kühlern der Fall war, sondern auch ein komplett quadratisches Kühlturmdesign gewählt.
  Daneben setzt be quiet! als Serienlüfter auf ihre ebenfalls neu erhältlichen PURE Wings 2 Lüfter aus dem eigenen Hause.

  Was es mit diesen ganzen Features auf sich hat und ob einem der schwarze Farbanstrich wirklich fehlt, kläre ich im Test. 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXCI0RAnXl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



*Was ihr so findet*


Sucht euch was aus und LOS gehts​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
      Bei der Verpackung bleibt be quiet! ihrem schwarzen und dunklen Design treu.
  Auf der Front befindet sich neben einem Bild des neuen Kühlers natürlich auch noch der be quiet! Schriftzug sowie die maximale TDP, die der Kühler abführen kann: 180-W.
  Auf der Rückseite und den Seiten sind einige der Features näher erläutert und die aufgeführten Tabellen vermitteln einen Überblick über die technischen Daten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Im Inneren der Schachtel befindet sich dann - sicher gelagert und verstaut - der Shadow Rock 2 mit Zubehörpaket und natürlich einer Montageanleitung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

      Das eigentliche Produkt ist natürlich um einiges mehr interessanter als die Verpackung; daher werfen wir nun einen genauen Blick auf den be quiet! Shadow Rock 2.
  Der Kühler wiegt etwas mehr als 1-KG mit einem montierten Lüfter, genauer sind es 1120-g.
  Er gehört damit zu den schwereren Turmkühlern, die es aktuell zu erwerben gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Eine Besonderheit die einem sofort ins Auge fällt, ist das von mir schon angesprochene quadratische Kühlturm-Design.
 Dieses sieht - rein optisch betrachtet - nicht nur interessant aus, sondern hat auch eine sehr raffinier-durchdachte Funktion: Durch dieses Design ist es nämlich möglich, den Lüfter an jede beliebige Seite des Kühlers zu fixieren.
  Von Vorteil ist dies in dem Fall, wenn man den Kühler aus Versehen nicht an der richtigen Position eingebaut hat. Bei anderen Kühlern bedeutet dies eine komplette Demontage - bei be qiet1! hingegen fixiert man den Lüfter einfach an der geeigneten Stelle; somit gehört die lästige Um-Montage der Vergangenheit an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Be quiet! hat sich auch von ihrem schwarzen Kühlerdesign, wie man es beim Shadow Rock 2 noch vorfindet, verabschiedet.
  Nun erstrahlt er komplett in Aluminiumsilber, abgeschlossen mit einer Deckelplatte aus gebürstetem Aluminium mit dem be quiet! Schriftzug in der Mitte.
  Ebenfalls wurden die Heatpipe-Enden mit Aluminiumhauben abgeschlossen und passen sich so sehr schön an das schlichte und edle Design der Deckelplatte an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Für die nötige Kontaktfläche zur CPU sorgt eine massive und vernickelte Bodenplatte aus Kupfer.
  Diese ist auf der Unterseite komplett plan geschliffen und kann so auch beim morgendlichen Bad-Gang als Spiegel verwendet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Um die Abwärme der CPU optimal abzuführen, setzt be quiet! auf vier 8-mm Kupferheatpipes; diese sind mit ihrem Kupferrot in Kombination mit dem Silber ein echter Blickfang. 48 Lamellen sorgen dann dafür, dass die Wärme an die Luft abgeben wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Für die Frischluft sorgt ein ebenfalls neuer PURE Wings 2 Lüfter mit PWM-Anschluss aus dem Hause be quiet! Befestigt wird er mit zwei Lüfterklammern am Kühler.
  Theoretisch kann am Kühler noch ein zweiter Lüfter angebracht werden - allerdings sind die hierzu notwendigen Lüfterklammern nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Montage des be quiet! Shadow Rock 2*​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
        Bei der Montage setzt be quiet! auf das hauseigene Montagesystem mit einer Multibackplate und den entsprechenden Halterungen für den gewünschten Sockel.
  Der Shadow Rock 2 wird bei mir auf einem AM3+ Sockel montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  Zu Beginn wird das AMD-Retention-Modul komplett entfernt und die CPU von alter Wärmeleitpaste gesäubert.
  Nun wir die Multibackplate mit den Gewindebolzen und den C-Abstandshaltern am Mainboard fixiert und auf die CPU Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen.
  Am eigentlichen Kühlkörper werden nun an der Bodenplatte die gewünschte Halterung für den jeweiligen Sockel mit jeweils zwei Schrauben fixiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Nun wird der Kühlkörper mit den montierten Halterungen auf die vier Gewindebolzen gesetzt und von unten festgeschraubt.
  Dieser Schritt ist etwas fummelig geraten und ich wünschte mir, ich hätte eine dritte Hand.
  Am besten empfiehlt sich die folgende Vorgehensweise: Sowohl der Kühler als auch das Mainboard werden so an einer Tischkante positioniert, dass die Schrauben ohne Probleme von unten angezogen werden können.
  [FONT=&quot]Die Montage dauert ca. 10-15 Minuten und ist mit einfachem Werkzeug durchführbar, fordert aber für den letzten Schritt Improvisationsgeist[/FONT].


Die Montageschritte in Kurzform




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​        Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau  statt,   wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen   CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch    mit den beiden Noiseblocker-Lüftern als Referenzlüfter für alle Kühler.
  Ein Multiframe M12-P für die Performance-Systeme und ein M12-S1 für Silentsysteme.
  Beide werden mit voller Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.

  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw.    FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst    aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests

*Verglichen wird der Kühler im Test mit dem High-End Singel Tower von Thermalright, dem Archon SB-E*


Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Bei den Temperaturmessungen auf meinem offenen Tischaufbau positioneirt sich der Shadow Rock 2 im hinteren Teil des Testfeldes.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse mit**Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Hier zeigt sich das selbe Bild wie beim offenen Tischaufbau, nur sinken die Temperaturen um 1-2 °C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V*

Mit dem Silent-Lüfter steigt die Temperatur natürlich aufgrund der  geringen Drehzahl weiter an, dafür arbeitet der Kühler mit dem  Noiseblocker fast lautlos.
Doch auch hier liefert der Shadow Rock 2 eine gute Kühlleistung






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Mit dem montierten Performance-Lüfter positioniert sich der Shadow Rock 2 im Mittelfeld der Kühlercharts .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Lautstärke*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  Bei der Lautstärke zeigt der Shadow Rock 2 keine Ausreißer und verhält sich auch unter 12-V sehr laufruhig.
Hier vernimmt man lediglich ein leichtes Rauschen, was es unmöglich macht, ihn von anderen System-Komponenten zu unterscheiden.
Bei 7-V ist er nahezu unhörbar und hier muss man schon genau hinhören, damit man seine Aktivität in Form eines leisen Brummens vernimmt.


*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
          Be quiet! stellt mit dem Shadow Rock 2 einen sehr potenten und preislich attraktiven Neuzugang in ihrem Kühlersortiment vor.
  Die Verarbeitung ist durchgehend hervorragend und lässt keinen Anlass Kritik, egal ob es dabei um den eigentlichen Kühlkörper oder um das Zubehörpaket geht.
  Was die Kühlleistung betrifft macht der Shadow Rock 2 ebenfalls eine sehr gute Figur und positioniert sich im Mittelfeld meiner Kühlercharts.
  Im Bezug auf die Lautstärke lässt der Kühler auch recht wenig von sich hören, lediglich bei 12-V Lüfterspannung kann man ihn von anderen Komponenten unterscheiden.
  Bei der RAM-Kompatibilität muss man - je nach Lüfterplatz am Kühler - mit maximal 36-mm ausgekommen.
  Die Montagevorrichtung hält den Kühler fest und sicher auf seinem Platz, jedoch ist der letzte Montageschritt etwas fummelig ausgefallen, das ist bei manch anderen Kühlern besser gelöst.
  Außerdem wären zwei zusätzliche Lüfterklammern im Lieferumfang eine nette Ergänzung - falls man einen zweiten Lüfter auf dem Kühler montieren möchte.
  Aktuell gibt es den Shadow Rock 2 für ca. 38-€, was in meinen Augen ein sehr gutes Angebot ist.
  Wer einen neuen CPU-Kühler, vielleicht passend zu seinen be quiet! Lüftern oder einfach einen schlichten und edlen Kühler sucht, sollte einen Blick auf dieses Modell riskieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*
*be quiet! Shadow Rock** 2 im PCGH-Preisvergleich.* 

*be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 auf der be quiet! Webseite.*





*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Der Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Der Hardwarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 -*

Guten Abend,

wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Lesen. 

Grüße


----------



## TheEpicHorst (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 - Schattig Kühl*

Sehr Schöner Test! Zeigt mal wieder, dass sich die _Großen_ kaum was nehmen. Trotzdem bessere Werte als mein Cross.

LG


----------



## Jarafi (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 - Schattig Kühl*

Danke dir.

ja bei den "unendlich" vielen Kühlern wird man kaum noch wirkliche Ausreißer finden.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 - Schattig Kühl*

sehr schönes review, wie immer .

aber den fehler solltest du beheben 



> Wie von Alpenföhn gewohnt, gibt die Verarbeitung des Brocken 2 keinen Anlass zur Kritik.


----------



## Jarafi (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 - Schattig Kühl*

Danke dir .

Ja ich sehe das oft nicht mehr vor lauter Wordseiten, vielen Dank 

Grüße


----------



## Adi1 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 - Schattig Kühl*

Wirklich gute Arbeit Jarafi , vielen Dank dafür .

Wie hoch dürfen die RAM-Bausteine denn seien, damit der Kühler mit diesen nicht kollidiert ?


----------



## Jarafi (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 - Schattig Kühl*

Vielen Dank!

Also mit Lüfter über den RAM-Bänken 36-mm in der Höhe, auf meinen RijpawasX liegt der Lüfter auf.

Grüße


----------



## Adi1 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 - Schattig Kühl*

Alles klar, ich danke Dir .


----------



## Jarafi (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 - Schattig Kühl*

Kein Thema ,

immer gerne.

Grüße


----------

